# iPhone 5s is the best iphone since the last iphone



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 10, 2013)

New features that we could have added 10 years ago:

1) finger print reading 

2) improved camera software. 

3) iOS 7 

4) A7 chip with 64 bit processing power (first phone to ever have one) 

5) extra chip purely for handeling motion and GPS controls 

6) more LTE bands (for better data speeds and carrier providers) 

7) improved LED flash, for capturing both warm and cold light in﻿ pictures 

8) more than twice as fast as the previous version 

9) extra battery life (10 hours call, 10 hours LTE surfing, and 250 hours on stand by).

iPhone 5s is the best iPhone since the last iPhone.

Only at a bomb price of $900+


----------



## jarland (Sep 10, 2013)

Good upgrade. All these devices are cheap when you plan ahead and upgrade at the right time. Upgrade while your current device has value, sell, buy new one.


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahhh $900 for a phone that ends up pavenment diving and drowning come first fog episode... Yeah....  Nice toy for the well loaded pockets.

Finger print reading is a feature?  There is already a camera.  Shouldn't be too hard to double function that.  Nor would a photo graph be insufficient for ID credentials.

Battery life and extra band support, those are real features.

Sorry, my phone lust long ago wore off.


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 10, 2013)

That fingerprint looked seamless and flawless


----------



## peterw (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice toy but not worth 900$.


----------



## lv-matt (Sep 11, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> New features that we could have added 10 years ago:
> 
> 1) finger print reading
> 
> ...


I won't be upgrading my 5, I will just wait a year for the 6.


----------



## danni (Sep 11, 2013)

Not gonna update my 4S either


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Why the hell do you need finger-print scanning in a phone?



Were cellphones so unsecure that normal password methods or unlock screens/codes were obsolete?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 11, 2013)

See... I never liked Apple Products.  I mean the last product I have of theirs was an ipod touch (2nd gen).  They have a good brand but I just don't see the value in their products.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> See... I never liked Apple Products.  I mean the last product I have of theirs was an ipod touch (2nd gen).  They have a good brand but I just don't see the value in their products.


OnApp gave me a iPad2 last year (or the year before, can't remember). It was... okay. I didn't have much use for it unfortunately as I had a laptop so I sold it on Craigslist. Used it for a couple weeks but just didn't really find it usefull. Was certainly 'neat' though, but I don't need/want 'neat' things. I want practical things.

Before that my ex-gf got me an iPod, not the nano but no the full sized one... Forget what the model was. This was like 6 years ago. I ended up breaking it 

I believe those are the only Apple products I've owned.

The quality is fine, but at this point in the game these companies, I feel, are resorting to mostly gimmicks. Some of those features are real, actual features. Some are not.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Jade (Sep 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Why the hell do you need finger-print scanning in a phone?
> 
> 
> 
> Were cellphones so unsecure that normal password methods or unlock screens/codes were obsolete?


I agree, this is probably just a way for Apple and whoever(else) to gather fingerprints from anyone and everyone who has an iPhone 5s, pretty easy way if you ask me


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Jade said:


> I agree, this is probably just a way for Apple and whoever(else) to gather fingerprints from anyone and everyone who has an iPhone 5s, pretty easy way if you ask me


I can unlock my cellphone with facial recognition, and _that_ scares the shit out of me. No way would I use my fingerprint to unlock my phone if I had the option.

My random swipe paten is enough security.

What's next? Hold the camera to your eye for an iris scan?

Call me paranoid, but I don't like these features.


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2013)

Proud to say, I've never bought the Apple Koolaid.  Haven't bought a single lick of anything they've made.

Funny video above though


----------



## BlueVM (Sep 11, 2013)

I will never buy anything from apple. They aren't innovative, they aren't cost effective and their products are about as advanced as my toaster.


----------



## stim (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay for millions of idiots handing their biometrics to Apple and thus NSA.

Ripe for abuse.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a 4S.  No phone since that one has had a single significant improvement.

Seriously!  

Apple phone since then are "it's 15% better" events.

The CPU is faster.  It's 64-bit now.  Etcetera - who cares?

A better camera...yeah, I can see the advantage there because I use my iPhone camera more than any other just because it's always with me, but it's not worth the upgrade.  It's not like the newer cameras are super-fantastically better, they're just...15% better.

This sums up my feelings on Apple: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apple


----------



## Dylan (Sep 11, 2013)

Come on, people, at least do some research before starting with the conspiracy theories. Apple specifically talked about how fingerprints are encrypted and only stored locally on a special storage partition in the phone's processor. They're not uploaded to iCloud, and they won't even be backed up to your computer if you plug the iPhone into iTunes.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/can-apple-hand-over-your-fingerprint-to-the-nsa/

I don't have any desire to buy an iPhone, but I wouldn't mind just pressing one physical button to unlock my Android phone rather than keying in a code. It's enough of an annoyance that I currently use Tasker to switch off password protection at home and I'd be totally cool not having to do that.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Come on, people, at least do some research before starting with the conspiracy theories. Apple specifically talked about how fingerprints are encrypted and only stored locally on a special storage partition in the phone's processor. They're not uploaded to iCloud, and they won't even be backed up to your computer if you plug the iPhone into iTunes.


Yeah, I just took a look at the operating system source code to verify this and--

Oh wait.  It's Apple.

I actually think you're right but...I hate having to trust.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Apple specifically talked about how fingerprints are encrypted and only stored locally on a special storage partition in the phone's processor.


To be completely fair though, we are talking about the company that will tell bold-faced lies in the name of marketing, and afterwards still demand to be trusted.  Microsoft has already admitted designing software with Uncle Sam foremost in mind;  please don’t be so naive as to think Apple would be any different just because they’re "trendy".


----------



## jarland (Sep 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Proud to say, I've never bought the Apple Koolaid. Haven't bought a single lick of anything they've made.
> 
> 
> Funny video above though


Proud to say I literally buy everything they put out. Suck it haters! Suck it long and suck it hard!


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 11, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> New features that we could have added 10 years ago:
> 
> 1) finger print reading
> 
> ...


$900... plus tax plus warrenty, so really about $1.2k, I'm personally fine with my cheap shitty iPhone 4s lol


----------



## clarity (Sep 11, 2013)

Why would you not sign up for a contract though? You are going to pay for the service either way. You might as well save some money for doing paying for it.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 11, 2013)

The thing is, 99%+ of the General US Population quite literally *doesn't give a shit* about the NSA Spying scandal mess. It is a nice way to unlock your phone, and it's potentially more secure, since you can't go and use "0000" for your passcode.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Why the hell do you need finger-print scanning in a phone?
> 
> Were cellphones so unsecure that normal password methods or unlock screens/codes were obsolete?





Jade said:


> I agree, this is probably just a way for Apple and whoever(else) to gather fingerprints from anyone and everyone who has an iPhone 5s, pretty easy way if you ask me


Sit down, take a deep breath and let's think about that "argument" again.

My fingerprints are scanned everytime I orderd my passport.

My fingerprints are scanned each time I flight to the US or any arabic country.

And they need iPhones to get our fingerprints?

Come on.


----------



## jarland (Sep 12, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Sit down, take a deep breath and let's think about that "argument" again.
> 
> 
> My fingerprints are scanned everytime I orderd my passport.
> ...


If you get processed at the police station, finger prints on record. Plenty of us voluntarily do that so they have them on record for who knows what may happen. I don't trust the government, but the average local police officer just trying to do their job...much respect. But that already means it's in the hands of any law enforcement that wants it.


I'm thrilled to stop entering the key code. I do keep sensitive information in my phone. I'm not worried about security, got that covered. More convenient security? Awesome. One less thing to look down for in traffic.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 12, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Sit down, take a deep breath and let's think about that "argument" again.
> 
> My fingerprints are scanned everytime I orderd my passport.
> 
> ...


Really?

I was not finger printed for my passport, what is your country of origin? As a child in school, at age 7 or 8 we were fingerprinted by the local police department to 'learn how it was done' (or something). So my prints are on record, all I'm saying is I don't like the feature or the idea of Apple having access to it. I should note it's not a _huge_ concern of mine, I'd be much more worried about additional facial recognition advancements than finger printing, though.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 12, 2013)

The latest use of it I hear is so your partner can't check out your phone


----------



## peterw (Sep 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Really?
> 
> I was not finger printed for my passport, what is your country of origin?


I know that this is standard for all european countries. According to EU requirements all nations that are signatories to the Schengen Acquis are required to add fingerprint biometrics.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Really?
> 
> I was not finger printed for my passport, what is your country of origin?


Yup.



peterw said:


> I know that this is standard for all european countries. According to EU requirements all nations that are signatories to the Schengen Acquis are required to add fingerprint biometrics.


Thank you for the short resume.


----------



## nunim (Sep 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Really?
> 
> I was not finger printed for my passport, what is your country of origin? As a child in school, at age 7 or 8 we were fingerprinted by the local police department to 'learn how it was done' (or something). So my prints are on record, all I'm saying is I don't like the feature or the idea of Apple having access to it. I should note it's not a _huge_ concern of mine, I'd be much more worried about additional facial recognition advancements than finger printing, though.


Ha, thanks for that!  I knew I was fingerprinted as a child for some reason but could never remember for what and mother had no recollection of it, so it must've been at school.  For the greater good....  I got shit one time at YVR customs because I had been fingerprinted even though I have never been convicted of anything in my life.

This "feature" may make it easier to break into stolen iPhones , as at the time of theft your phone probably has many latent prints that could be lifted.


----------

